# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Big Bad Bloods...Right?

## Cold-Blooded Earth

Hey Everyone,

Just thought I would share some photos of me handling some blood and short-tailed pythons. No staged photos, just picking them up and taking 10-15 photos to get the ones we were happy with. No blood drawn in the making of these pics! haha. 

Orange Head Sumatran Short-Tailed Python

Matrix 100% het Albino Red Blood Python

Sumatran Short-Tailed Python

Granite Super Stripe Borneo Short-Tailed Python

Caramel Albino Orange Head Sumatran Short-Tailed Python

Ivory Red Blood Python

----------

4Ballz (06-02-2012),_fndjason4_ (06-02-2012)

----------


## thedarkwolf25

Gorgeous bloods man, I look forward to having one of my own someday.

----------

Cold-Blooded Earth (06-02-2012)

----------


## Wapadi

Love the ivory red!!

----------

Cold-Blooded Earth (06-02-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

Very nice looking snakes.  Just for a size comparison in my head are any of them fully grown and what are their sexes?  just curious for future reference.  :Wink:

----------


## Pampho85

Oh my god.  I LOVE THEM. Especially the Matrix 100% het Albino Red Blood Python, Sumatran Short-Tailed Python, Granite Super Stripe Borneo Short-Tailed Python, and Ivory Red Blood Python.  They're my second favorite snake or they're tied to the first (Ball Pythons) can't choose. 

Anyways, love them, are you planning on breeding and selling any of them?

Also, how much did the Granite Super Stripe cost?

----------


## Cold-Blooded Earth

> Very nice looking snakes.  Just for a size comparison in my head are any of them fully grown and what are their sexes?  just curious for future reference.


Thanks! They Matrix 100% het Albino is the largest in that group of photos. He is a male about 5 feet. The Ivory is a female, the Orange Head Sumatran is a female, the Caramel Albino Sumatran is a male. The Granite Super Stripe is a female. 




> Oh my god.  I LOVE THEM. Especially the Matrix 100% het Albino Red Blood Python, Sumatran Short-Tailed Python, Granite Super Stripe Borneo Short-Tailed Python, and Ivory Red Blood Python.  They're my second favorite snake or they're tied to the first (Ball Pythons) can't choose. 
> 
> Anyways, love them, are you planning on breeding and selling any of them?
> 
> Also, how much did the Granite Super Stripe cost?


They are great snakes! All I keep these days. 

As for the Granite Super Stripe, I produced her by breeding a TBC (Thebloodcell) Male Blonde Super Stripe to a Keith Brady line Fade Female.

----------


## el8ch

Some good looking Boods!

I had my first Blood Python experience last week at a local reptile show, was very cool.

----------

Cold-Blooded Earth (06-02-2012)

----------


## Tim Mead

Very nice Nick, definitly partial to the Borneo though.. :Very Happy:

----------

Cold-Blooded Earth (06-02-2012)

----------


## decensored

Love the Matrix and Ivory!!  My business partner is looking at bringing both into the country!  We have some Matrix breeders but Ivory hasn't made it up here yet, as far as I know..  Great looking snakes, and it's amazing how the taming process is!  

I hate the hatchlings because they are evil!  but they mature into puppy dogs! haha

Thanks for sharing!

----------

Cold-Blooded Earth (06-02-2012)

----------


## 4Ballz

aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddd now I want Blood Pythons.....oh, they are banned in city limits. Maaayyyybe time to move to the country?

----------

Cold-Blooded Earth (06-02-2012)

----------


## decensored

> aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddd now I want Blood Pythons.....oh, they are banned in city limits. Maaayyyybe time to move to the country?


really?!  what city are you in in ontario?

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Beautiful!!! I especially love the granite breit!

----------

Cold-Blooded Earth (06-03-2012)

----------


## Xeperxi

Wow congrats and super nice collection!

----------

Cold-Blooded Earth (07-06-2012)

----------

